# Bandsaw bowl



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't done a bandsaw bowl in a long time but I saw this technique and had to try it. You put the 2 pieces of flat wood together with a sliding dovetail. Draw the circles on it that you will cut with the bandsaw. Separate the boards and then cut out the half circles on the bandsaw. put the halves together to make whole rings and then stack them up to make a bowl. Then just put it on the lathe and turn the bowl.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

interesting technique ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Very cool I never thought of doing stuff like that ,What a neat idea.Thanks for the pic's


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

do you make a series of rings with the dovetails in them and stack/glue them together? or dovetail 2 turning blanks?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It starts out as 2 boards with a dovetail groove running from end to end. That's why I call it a sliding dovetail. That way each half ring has a dovetail slot running parallel to the workbench if you lay them down flat. You slide the 2 half rings together so the dovetails engage. Then you stack these rings up. to make the bowl. I've tried to find the video that I saw but can't come up with it again. I think the guys name was Bob Hamilton. He does a lot of videos and they are very long an boring to watch but very informative.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, found it here: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=bobham5#p/u/59/I3bSZ9w0XzI


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Neat idea with the dovetails. My buddies have made them but without the dovetails. I think I'll have to put these on my list of things to try.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Major (Feb 15, 2010)

*Nice !*

The dovetails add allot..Here,s my take on the same technique without the dovetails.Dave


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Major said:


> The dovetails add allot..Here,s my take on the same technique.
> Dave


Good looking bowl but where's the dovetails? :huh:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice looking finish. I want more of a satin finish on this piece so I will just put a few more coats on it.


----------

